# new bow



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

I am lookin for a new bow, willing to spend up to five hundred dollars. i have narrowed it down to: HOYT, MATTHEWS, or Diamond by BOWTECH. i would like to know which one you guys would recommend. thanks guys!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Shoot em all, buy the one that feels the best...


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

i am planning on doing that, but i just want to know what you guys think of em.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

You don't always have to get a brand's top of the line bow to get the same performance, look at the lower costing line of their bows with the same cam & limb system and you might find one that works just as good for you for considerably less money . 

4 years ago I looked at several Hoyts and decided the Hoyt Ultra-Mag shot just as good as the their top of line, it was about $350 cheaper. Yes I like Hoyt but you should try all of brands like Tex said and get what you like, not what someone else tells you to purchase. I know Sportsman’s at Riverdale has several different bows on sale right now. Good luck


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Hoyt. Don't be afraid to snag one of the previous year's models, slightly used bows or models that didn't get sold by pro shops often pop up in the classifieds, Ebay, etc.

I'm "still" shooting a Hoyt V-Tec which I got new off Ebay the year after that model was phased out, for half the retail price. Plus, lots of the used bows on the market have all the accessories thrown in allowing you to get a complete setup.

Anyway new or used, I'd get a Hoyt because EPEK is dead sexy and that's what he shoots.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

If a smooth draw and FAST is important, then check out the Bowtech Allegiance and Tribute. On the Diamond side, the Black Ice. Do not hesitate to go back to 2006 on the bowtechs, they are awesome. The Browning Illusion is another good choice.
kth


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> The Browning Illusion is another good choice


+1 if I was not loving my Hoyt so much that would be my choice. Seen them with accessories for under 500 before.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I went through several bows before getting my Mathews. I simply love it and it is by far my favorite bow ever.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I am a die hard Browning fan, but if your looking for a good bow for a little cash go shoot a Martin Bengal, you will be surprised at how well that bow feels. I think they sell for around the $400 mark. But most importantly buy which ever bow feels the best for you. Don't rush into it take a few days if you need to and you won't regret it. 
Remember you cant kill it if you can't hit it.


----------



## Dubya D (Sep 19, 2007)

I shoot a Mathews. They have a great product, customer service and warranty. Also, they maintain a great forum that you can discuss all topics specific to a Mathews bow. However, with any of those choices you really can't go wrong.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

This has nothing to do with what you should choose... but because I only get an employee discount on one brand of bow, that pretty much eliminates the other two choices for me.  That and the fact that it was a stretch to afford my Bear I have now make it a pretty good likelyhood that I will wind up with a new Hoyt when I feel the need to replace what I'm shooting now. 8)


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

You can go out and spend ton of cash. if the bow doesn't feel right, u'll know right off . you could spend 200 bucks on a used one. and may feel great, Shoot great. So don;t get all caught up in ,,U must spend at least 450.00 1200.00... Go with your gut...and not so much with the hype..I bought a 4 year old Mathews,, fiber sites, stabilzer. new string. 6 carbon arrows, shot for many years, and it's the sweetes shooter I've owned, And,have had a bunch of em..


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Except for the prison time, it sounds like breaking in and steeling them is a good way to get a good bow for no money, but then who are you going to have work on it and where are you going to shoot it, so never mind.


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

Check KSL classifieds. there are some great deals on there right now.


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

i went out to tsi and shot a lot of bows, a hoyt, diamond and a bear, the bear felt great and was more in my price range, it was fast and little and semi cheap everything i wanted, so i bought the Bear Game over it is a great bow i can't wait for August! thanks for all of your opinions and info.


----------

